# Redhead??



## kimb (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok so I have a question.

For the longest time i have changed my hair color around. I am natural redhead but my hair right now is dark dark brown. I look like this....






And my friend who is a professional is going to be doing my hair like this on Friday.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so it will be red and she is going to put in a few low lights as well and i am thinking MAYBE a few small hi-lights.

Now 1.. what do you guys think going back to red?


and 2. what makeup suggestions can I do with this color? I usually wear a lot of brighter colors with the dark hair but I feel like i wont be able to do that if I do the red.

Any suggestions or comments??


----------



## frocher (Oct 25, 2007)

I think you would look great in red hair.  Shimmery taupes and bronzes would be gorgeous imo.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the red hair is a great choice.  I think browns, bronzes, greens, and blues will look gorgeous!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I think the red hair is a great choice.  I think browns, bronzes, greens, and blues will look gorgeous!_

 
Totally agree.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 26, 2007)

Ever since I went red (I'm naturally a medium brown), my makeup has never looked better. Purples look awesome, as do greens, bronzes, heck, almost anything, really, so long as you're confident wearing the colors you like.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

You'll probably look great in red hair. I streaked my hair red and had lowlights done when I had brown hair, and it looked great.


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2007)

red hair is hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ok, ok. i'm biased.)

i don't have that much of an issue with wearing colourful makeup. i've gotten away with most things, even red eye shadow!


----------



## jenii (Nov 12, 2007)

It's a nice color, just keep in mind that red dye-jobs are the hardest to maintain. Reds fade out and get dull. I use Enjoy products, they're the best thing for color-treated hair, and red will still fade out for me.

I went back to dark brown, as close as possible to my natural color.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 13, 2007)

Holy sideboob on that picture (the celebrity - not sure who she is)!

But you're gorgeous, I think it'll look beautiful. I am a very bright redhead and my FAVORITE bright eyeshadow colours are greens/turquoise. They will pop your eyes and complement your hair really well. I also like pale shimmery golds, taupes, and pinks for neutrals.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 13, 2007)

I think red would look great with your coloring!  
Please post an update if/when you change it!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 11, 2008)

WHAT color combo - names of products - did she use to get this color?????  I love it!


----------

